# Cruise including Prague



## sheilas (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone been on a cruise that included Prague that you could highly recommend?


----------



## Keitht (May 20, 2008)

Prague is about 250 miles from the nearest sea or ocean so a cruise incorporating it might be a bit difficult to find.


----------



## Carolinian (May 22, 2008)

There may be a river cruise.  Farther down river in Dresden on the Elbe, there is the world's largest surviving fleet of sidewheeler steamboats which are really fun for day cruises in that area, but they don't include overnight accomodations.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 22, 2008)

Sheila,

You can do an Elbe River Cruise from Berlin to Prague or vice versa - 
see http://www.eurorivercruises.com/Destinations/elbe.htm


You can do a 12-day Danube River Cruise with Prague included in the itinerary  (Bus from Nuremburg to Prague) - see 

They also have a 14-day tour

For Prgague River Cruises on the Vltava River - see http://www.pragueexperience.com/sightseeing/river_cruises.asp

I don't have any personal experience with these cruise but perhaps someone on cruisecritic.com can help you there.

If you decide to go - have a great trip.

Richard


----------

